# Are you the favorite?



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I do the cleaning up after, the training, the grooming, the cuddling. I do most of the feeding, I do the treat giving, I do the shopping for and I do play with him too. I also do most of the trips outside for potty.

My husband on the other hand does a ton of playing. They rough house a lot, which I can't stand. They get loud and have a good ol' time and both love it.

Rocky doesn't really seem to have a favorite. Some nights he's all about daddy (especially when he's in the mood to play) and some nights he is all about me (especially when he wants to cuddle). There are some times too when he'll go to sit in dad's lap but stare at me from accross the room. I don't know if he's wanting me to come over and sit by them or what.

I do get jealous. It's a silly thing and we laugh about it, but by golly I'm the primary care giver  and husband considers him 'my' dog. He does obey me better than my husband, I think my husband is kind of looked at like a playmate.

I do enjoy playing with him but my favorite is when he just falls asleep in my arms. I love holding him while he's asleep :wub:

Kinda hoping the new pup will be a big cuddler too.

What about you guys, are you the favorite? Do your pups have a favorite? Am I the only one who gets jealous? Heh...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I know how you feel. I do everything for Zoe who we have for a year now. She does seem to come to me most, sleep next to me, follow me etc. But she does love her daddy so much and when he comes in the door she gets crazy excited. When I leave her with him for an hour and come home I don't get that greeting like he does and it makes me wonder why. Sometimes I think I spend too much time with her and she is just use to me. It is strange, and I know how you feel. I love her to pieces no matter what!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The two wild, ornery ones love me, (Laurel and Hardy) the sweet gentle one( Violet) loves and is close to my husband!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I do everything for both fluffs - BUT when my daughter Amanda is around Cassidy and Lexi ONLY want her!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When my dear husband was living with us here in New Mexico, he was retired and with the fluffs during the day, but I did everything for them, just like you said. But he was their favorite and it did upset me sometimes. Now, of course, I would give anything to have him here with us on earth. I would let all of him be the favorite with all of them.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I was definitely Heidi's favorite. We called her my shadow because she was always at my side. I couldn't leave the room without her following me (which I loved and made my husband jealous). I don't think Bella has picked a favorite yet, but I think it will probably be my husband because he is home with her all day.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

My husband is absolutely the favorite, and I think it is because I do everything - bathe, brush hair, brush teeth, clean eyes... The boys will be mine if Carl isn't anywhere around, but the second he is back they are on him. 

Can't say that I blame them though, he is my favorite human too!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

With us, it depends on who's having a snack at the time... When no one's eating however, it's a toss up. I do know for sure though that Phoebe is Daddy's favorite!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm _usually_ the favorite....unless it bath or brushing time. When the grooming bag comes out, they run to Dad. I don't know why. He always rats them out!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I am 100% the favorite! And it makes my husband jealous. I hope he never says, "it's me or the dog". I'd have a hard time choosing. :blink:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> When my dear husband was living with us here in New Mexico, he was retired and with the fluffs during the day, but I did everything for them, just like you said. But he was their favorite and it did upset me sometimes. Now, of course, I would give anything to have him here with us on earth. I would let all of him be the favorite with all of them.


 :smcry:

DH never had pets before, even growing up, so when we first brought Shayna home, I knew I would be the primary care-giver. Little by little, he was able to care for her, except for giving her a bath, but he always intended to learn that, too. Shayna hated bath time. A few times, she would escape from bath time and run up to DH and hide behind him. DH would always say that even he couldn't save HIMSELF from Mommy. 

Still, Shayna was a Mommy's girl. When I couldn't sleep at night and would go to our TV room, she would wake up from a dead-sleep and be by my side. When we both came home from work, he would go up to greet her, and she would run past him to me. Because DH worked from home most of the time, they formed this bond in which he was able to read her moods and feelings more than I would. He would thank me all the time for bringing Shayna into our lives. 

As we wait for our next puppy, DH says he wants to be there more in the puppy stages and be a better Daddy. :wub:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I am without a doubt Lily's person. My husband was Luci's person. When we came home from the vet after we lost her, I said "we still have Lily", he said "but she doesn't love me like Luci did". It absolutely broke my heart for him. I really hope when the new little girl (we pick her up on 6/2) arrives she adores him. Of course my two sons claim she will love them best since they will be out of school all summer with her.

Laurie


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

No, I think secretly she is daddys girl. If we come home together, she will be excited to see me, then runs to daddy. He gives her cookies then, maybe that's why? LOL He will chase her around the house, she thinks that is sooooo neat? Mommie doesn't do that.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

StevieB said:


> I am 100% the favorite! And it makes my husband jealous. I hope he never says, "it's me or the dog". I'd have a hard time choosing. :blink:


Ditto!! Tyler is 200% devoted to me and about 75% Jim's. Tyler will follow me anywhere, miss me when I'm gone, go crazy greeting me and Jim always refers to him as "my" dog. He just knows that Tyler prefers me. :wub: Jim plays with him (tug of war), cuddles, feeds sometimes, etc but I know hands down, I win. :chili::chili::HistericalSmiley: Not that this is a competition. :innocent:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am a *little bit* more the favorite. LOL 

Snowball cuddles up and sleeps with me most of the night. But, sometimes he will cuddle up and sleep between Felix and I.

Snowball follows me like a shadow. 

He understands my facial expressions sometimes like you would not believe. 

I take credit for teaching Snowball some tricks. If I tell him how sweet he is ... he will get down in front of me and stretch out ... while looking up at me adoringly. When we play tuggie ... I ask him if it is my tuggie. He will shake his head back and forth so fast before I even say ... "Nooooooo!!!" He can play Peek a Boo with his paws. And, high five. And, I can get him to perk up his ears if I say something in a certain tone. LOL 

I hold a lot of conversations with Snowball and he really understands what I am saying. I love the inflections in his voice when we hold our Mommi and Snowball chats. Sometime I should get this videotaped and put it on YouTube!

Snowball plays chase and zoomies a lot with Felix. They are both a riot! Snowball looks like a little football player with his moves and turns. And, Felix sounds like a ... well, like a nut!!!:HistericalSmiley:

However, Snowball is also very close to his Poppi. His Poppi takes him for his walks. And, often helps make Snowball's homecooked meals. And, they cuddle together a lot. 

Whenever Felix is out for a while ... Snowball will be sitting by the window ... waiting for his return. If you haven't seen my picture of me and Snowball under the photos on SM ... check it out.

Snowball is his happiest when the three of us are together. He is extremely close to both of us. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I live with my sister, and I'm the favorite. :thumbsup:

However, Tiffany's biggest favorite ever is my mom. Whenever we go to our parents' house or they come over to ours, Tiffany always follows my mom around and begs to be picked up. If my mom leaves the room, she cries.

Tiffany has a strange relationship with my dad. She likes to climb up him while he's sitting and lick his face. :blink: She also climbs up to the back of the couch, sneaks up behind him, and licks him on the top of his head.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I am without a doubt the favorite. I do all the unpleasant things like brushing the teeth, grooming, clipping toe nails etc. and he still prefers to snuggle with mom. He does love to play with my DH. Everytime DH walks in the room he will grab a toy and run to him, but when play time is over, he's back to me. Follows me through the house and according to my DH, he waits at the door everyday when it's time for me to come home.


----------



## sguerreiro (May 1, 2011)

I think my husband is Maxi's favorite and yes i'm wicked jealous! But my husband does spoil him just as much as I do. I do most of the grooming, he takes care of the teeth brushing. But he follows daddy EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It used to make me sad that the love of my life, Lily, definitely preferred the man. But, then Lily was so much like me. When I was a little kid, I loved my mother to pieces, but I adoreeeeed my father. I would choose his affection over her attention any time...except if I was hurt, or scared...then it was my mommy that I needed. Lily was just like that...and I think MiMi may be as well. I don't mind, it just proves they are my babies. My boy, Ray, certainly loves mommy best.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Everyone is Bella's favorite! Lol! I think she loves us each equally for different reasons. She loves my oldest son because he loves to snuggle with her. She loves to give kisses to my youngest son every morning - it is there wake up time ritual. The hubs is the one who gets her all riled up and she does the zoomies for him every night. I am the one who plays with her and her toys and gives her treats and takes care of her daily needs. She likes to follow me around and see what we will do next. She is a joy and we love her dearly!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

There's only me so I better be the favorite lol. Don't know what I would do if I get married one day and I'm not lol! Rustee is more devoted to me he follows me everywhere amd if I'm in the kitchen he will just sit at my feet or lie down. Paislee snuggles the most at night though. They both cry when I leave for .5 seconds and then just hang out together lol.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

The rating system in our family is thus:
1. GRANDMA
2. Mommy
3. Daddy
4. Grandpa

Days granny isn't here, I am first, but it's a very shallow victory :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am Preston's favorite hands down, but London has always been a Daddy's girl...but that is fine with me because she is such a naughty girl and Preston is a perfect angel!  Preston wishes I had a kangaroo pouch to carry him around all day long with me. I love my boy.  I do everything myself when it comes to the dogs except for feeding them breakfast which my husband does. Our 1st Maltese Benson started out as a Mommy's boy but started going to the dark side...he loved to snuggle with my husband if he was wearing a sweatshirt. London doesn't snuggle often, she prefers to lay by herself, and Preston will only snuggle with me.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

LJSquishy said:


> Preston wishes I had a kangaroo pouch to carry him around all day long with me. I love my boy.


Oh, yes - my boy is the same way. I am never out of his sight. Love him.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Dais is the same way, I can't even use the bathroom on my own!!! She likes to be carried around the house in the crook of my arm like a newborn so she can look upside down :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am the malts favorite, but they also love the rest of the family. Lately, they are getting so attached to my parents too.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Tiffany definitely loves Daddy best, to the point it's almost insulting to me, LOL, but Cozette is definitely mommy's girl. It's always been that way, and I to this day don't know what made the difference. Pippa loves EVERYBODY, but I'm still her favorite. She snuggles with me more than anyone else, but is not the velcro dog that Cozette is. 

Though I will say that when Cozette wants to play, she goes to daddy-- daddy loves to do playtime.


----------

